# TechPowerUp Battlefield 2 Clan: post here if you are joining



## Jimmy 2004 (May 10, 2006)

*TechPowerUp! Battlefield 2 Clan: post here if you are joining*

There is now a TechPowerUp! Battlefield 2 Clan playing on wednesdays.

This is the server information, the server is thanks to 1Strive: 

Plays Wednesdays:
London UK (GMT)     =  8pm
East coast is -5       =  3pm
Central time is -6     =  2pm
Mountian time is -7  =  1pm
West coast is -8     =  12pm

Server Name: Multiplay.co.uk :: JAC
Server IP: 85.236.101.79
Port: 16967
Teamspeak Address: //85.236.100.35:9007

IF YOU ARE WANTING TO PLAY, YOU CAN JUST JOIN THE SERVER BUT ME AND 1STRIVE WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF PLAYERS COULD POST THAT THEY ARE JOINING AND THEIR BF2 NAMES!!!! Everyone is free to play at any time and the server has 23 SLOTS (some are reserved but there is plenty of space for people.) So far there are a few members playing, feel free to add the optional =TPU= prefix to your name (you can do this before just you log into your BF2 account).

The games may not start immeately while waiting for players to join but stay connected and once there are enough players the game will get underway. Everyone is free to join. Have fun playing, play fair and if you need to know anything else, post here or PM me or 1Strive. Or, I'm sometimes on Xfire, info is in my signature. Also look here and here, we need to know who's interested! If you're already part of a clan try to come along and play for fun anyway. 

The server is in the UK so some people outside of Europe may experience high ping unfortunately but come and give it a go.


----------



## W1zzard (May 10, 2006)

i'll try to stop by .. feel free to send me an instant message when the server is filling up


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 10, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i'll try to stop by .. feel free to send me an instant message when the server is filling up



Will do, I don't normally have time to come on before 8:30 and it seems to have got going by then.


----------



## CjStaal (May 10, 2006)

I'll be joining and I'll hope to be on tomorrow and I'll try to get some friends to follow me in.

EDIT: I may be making a new name though Cj_Staal probally


----------



## 1Strive (May 10, 2006)

You know I am down! Seeing as I now am the only owner / admin of the server. 

Jimmy I paid for you to have a full time slot, as you were nice enough to share this great idea w/ me.
Jimmy you can PM me if you want admin right as well.

You da man Jimmy!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 10, 2006)

Good game tonight, I don't think I lost every time for a change (mostly due to hiding and capturing command posts!). Cheers 1Strive... but you were wrong- 

You da man 1Strive!

I did go back on but by then everyone had logged off. Perhaps a few more TPU players next week. Thanks again 1Strive, I won't be on tomorrow and I'm afraid I won't be on next week because it's the Champions League final and I'm an Arsenal fan! Might try and come on for a little while after the match.

Edit: thanks to W1zz and bikr for playing, and yes W1zzard, I was trying to destroy your tank with a sniper rifle!


----------



## 1Strive (May 10, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Good game tonight, I don't think I lost every time for a change (mostly due to hiding and capturing command posts!). Cheers 1Strive... but you were wrong-
> 
> You da man 1Strive!
> 
> ...



That was some fun times. Thanks again to Jimmy, W1zzard, and biker. for playing.

Hey, did you guys like my clan name in front of my handel? JACTUP 1STRIVE

Get it Jacked Up, Get it, haa ha, funny. Right? Well at leaste I tried. 

I will be on vacation starting tomorrow and coming back in June. 
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 10, 2006)

Well I noticed the handle... but didn't realise what it sounded like! But yeah, hilarious if you want! Congrats on your 100th post.


----------



## CjStaal (May 10, 2006)

hm? I didn't come =( My computer still doesn't work  But I will come, really really soon, hopefully before the weekend.


----------



## newmodder (May 11, 2006)

*cant*

i have your server in my fav's but the ping is way off the chart here


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 11, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> hm? I didn't come =( My computer still doesn't work  But I will come, really really soon, hopefully before the weekend.



My mistake... I thought someone there might be you but I guess I was wrong!

Edit: newmodder, what is your ping at to this server? It sometimes displays it at around 120ms for me but when I'm playing it's at 40ish.


----------



## CjStaal (May 11, 2006)

I am going to be on tonight \m/


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 11, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I am going to be on tonight \m/



I don't think anyone else will be, we don't normally play on thursdays.


----------



## CjStaal (May 11, 2006)

Well, turns out the motherboard was dead also, needs an rma... I have the worst luck.
This case is cursed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 11, 2006)

I will join no matter what!


----------



## 1Strive (May 12, 2006)

Here is the video from last night's game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUFEHI0Fd5g

I am now on vacation.
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 12, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> I will join no matter what!



Good, more people the better! Looks like 8 people want to join at least. I'm not sure if there will be a game next wednesday because I don't think me or 1Strive will be on, but feel free to play if there are enough people on of course.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## CjStaal (May 14, 2006)

*bumps*


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 16, 2006)

Thought there would be a few more people by now, but at least we've got a small team.

THERE IS NO PLANNED GAME THIS WEDNESDAY (17/5/06)
but feel free to come along and play if you want, me and 1Strive both will not be online (I think).


----------



## 1Strive (May 19, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Thought there would be a few more people by now, but at least we've got a small team.
> 
> THERE IS NO PLANNED GAME THIS WEDNESDAY (17/5/06)
> but feel free to come along and play if you want, me and 1Strive both will not be online (I think).



Did anyone play this last Wednesday? I am here in Germany at my firends house. He only has dial up! We have been playing on his LAN, but no online play.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## CjStaal (May 19, 2006)

I should be on by the 24th


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 19, 2006)

I wasn't on but I expect I will be on next week.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 24, 2006)

*Wednesday 24th May*

Anyone coming on tonight? I'll try to be on around 8 o'clock, so please come and join me... I don't want to be on the server alone! And update to the 1.3 patch if you can.


----------



## Dillinger (May 24, 2006)

[ACCUsers]Dillinger is my nick im in a DOD clan not a BF2 clan
I was playing on this server alone the ping was pretty cool.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 24, 2006)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> [ACCUsers]Dillinger is my nick im in a DOD clan not a BF2 clan
> I was playing on this server alone the ping was pretty cool.



Cool, good to see there is still new interest. Doesn't matter if you're already in a clan, just come along and play for fun to give us extra players if you can! 

I'm planning to come on tonight but I'm not sure about anyone else.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 24, 2006)

I cannot play on weekdays until summer, but other than that see you on the server!


----------



## 1Strive (May 24, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Anyone coming on tonight? I'll try to be on around 8 o'clock, so please come and join me... I don't want to be on the server alone! And update to the 1.3 patch if you can.



I'm Back from vacation. Germany is AWSOME!!! Beer, Snitzal, more Beer. Where in the heck is Ausfart? I couldn't find that place, even though I saw signs for it everywhere. 

Anyway. I wasn't on tonight because of the new BF2 1.3 Patch was still downloading. I have it now and will be on the 31st again. Back to normal rules and maps.

See ya'll there,
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## infrared (May 25, 2006)

I'll get 1.3 downloaded, and join you nutters! My xfire: grimmyru


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> I'll get 1.3 downloaded, and join you nutters! My xfire: grimmyru



Looks like we should have more luck next wednesday - we only managed to get 3 people yesterday so the game didn't actually happen but hopefully more will come along again next week.


----------



## Judas (May 26, 2006)

hii guys i might be interested not very good at it though  ..


----------



## FLY3R (May 26, 2006)

This sounds nice, hows the bandwith, becuase i asume the servers in the UK, im all the way in Cali, on the west coast.. My name is "CSSBF2"
Look forword to playin!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 26, 2006)

Judas said:
			
		

> hii guys i might be interested not very good at it though  ..



Don't worry, I'm not too great either so just come along and play. Afterall, that's how you get better!



			
				FLY3R said:
			
		

> This sounds nice, hows the bandwith, becuase i asume the servers in the UK, im all the way in Cali, on the west coast..



I know Newmodder had trouble with high ping so I guess you'll just have to give it a go and see... would be better if the server was in the ocean right between America and Europe so we could both get acceptable pings!


----------



## 1Strive (May 31, 2006)

I got an email from EA. It said to turn on AutoBalance Teams due to excessive ratio, or loose server being ranked.

So the server has been restarted.

85.236.101.79:16967


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 31, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> I got an email from EA. It said to turn on AutoBalance Teams due to excessive ratio, or loose server being ranked.
> 
> So the server has been restarted.
> 
> 85.236.101.79:16967



That sucks, but it won't be too bad anymore. Sorry I didn't get on until late and didn't stay for more than about an hour, it was good to see quite a few people playing (three other clans by the end  !). Thanks again 1Strive, I'll do my best to be on next week but no guarentee. Thanks to everyone who came along. Can we start with Wake Island next time?


----------



## infrared (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, started a new account: InfraRed-TPU-, or would =TPU=InfraRed be better?

I saw a guy on the other day... =TPU=JimmyAuger... you?!


----------



## 65tweet (Jun 1, 2006)

I will be getting real internet sometime in the later half of July . You can count on me being there to kick some ass. Right now though a good ping is 650  so no online yet… Can’t wait…real internet.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 1, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Ok, started a new account: InfraRed-TPU-, or would =TPU=InfraRed be better?
> 
> I saw a guy on the other day... =TPU=JimmyAuger... you?!



Yes, that's me ! I saw you on XFire and joined your game  . By the way, you can easily add =TPU= (or whatever you want!) to the start of your name when you login by putting it in the prefix box in the top of the window in case you didn't know  .



			
				65tweet said:
			
		

> I will be getting real internet sometime in the later half of July . You can count on me being there to kick some ass. Right now though a good ping is 650  so no online yet… Can’t wait…real internet.



Well the ping limit is something like 200 so you won't have much luck but come along when you can!


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll be on tomorrow, I ditched the Abit Mobo and the watercooling (for now) I don't need to oc it all that much imo.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 1, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I'll be on *tomorrow*, I ditched the Abit Mobo and the watercooling (for now) I don't need to oc it all that much imo.



No one else will be on the server until wednesday I doubt. 
Hope you can come then anyway.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 6, 2006)

Who's going to be online this week?


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 7, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Who's going to be online this week?



Out of like 23 of our guys I don't know of any that are playing tonight. 

I could care less because I am downloading Armored Fury right now. As Wednesday Nights are my only night to play BF2 I will just play that if no one shows up on the server. I am sure I will have a blast no matter what. 

I will post later if any of them reply to me a say they are playing.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 7, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> Out of like 23 of our guys I don't know of any that are playing tonight.
> 
> I could care less because I am downloading Armored Fury right now. As Wednesday Nights are my only night to play BF2 I will just play that if no one shows up on the server. I am sure I will have a blast no matter what.
> 
> I will post later if any of them reply to me a say they are playing.



I can come on but if no one else is planning to I might not. Let me know if AF is any good because I'd consider buying it (if it's cheap) but I'll probably just wait until BF2142 comes out, I've already placed an order for that from Amazon.

*Hopes PC can play BF2142!*


----------



## Dedodido (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm, you have virtually the same system as I do, and I have to run BF2 on low settings with a pretty lousy viewing distance, I think you may have trouble 


I'd join...if you don't mind having someone who isn't that fantastic/doesn't have that much time/needs to upgrade his PC


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dedodido said:
			
		

> Hmm, you have virtually the same system as I do, and I have to run BF2 on low settings with a pretty lousy viewing distance, I think you may have trouble
> 
> 
> I'd join...if you don't mind having someone who isn't that fantastic/doesn't have that much time/needs to upgrade his PC



I haven't tweaked my settings yet but I run on 1024 x 768 with mostly low settings and 100% view distance and get a good 60 FPS with fraps. 

And feel free to join, you just have to like playing BF2 (preferably every week) and want to join! I'm going to have a look around for 2142 specs to make sure, but I'm planning to buy an X800 GTO and mod it soon so that should have no problems.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 7, 2006)

The game did eventually start tonight... about an hour late! I didn't stay for long, so sorry to anyone who turned up but I had just got too board of that map after almost 2 hours of it!


----------



## infrared (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry i wasn't there, was out late flying my new model plane, didn't get back from the airfield til 9:30pm gmt.


----------



## Dedodido (Jun 10, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> I haven't tweaked my settings yet but I run on 1024 x 768 with mostly low settings and 100% view distance and get a good 60 FPS with fraps.
> 
> And feel free to join, you just have to like playing BF2 (preferably every week) and want to join! I'm going to have a look around for 2142 specs to make sure, but I'm planning to buy an X800 GTO and mod it soon so that should have no problems.



Hmm, I think I may need a reformat, I've got all sorts of crap running at once on this machine.
As for joining, I'd love to if only I knew how  Which server do you play on and is there any sort of announcement thread or something that says when the next match is?

EDIT:
Whoops, I just noticed the IP on the first page. 
I'll try to be there.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 10, 2006)

Dedodido said:
			
		

> is there any sort of announcement thread or something that says when the next match is?



Well we aren't too reliable at playing, but my signature will normally give the next night that we'll probably play on. Even if people on these forums don't always come 1Strive and his work buddies are quite often on so there is normally a match... unfortunately it didn't start until after 9pm last time !


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 11, 2006)

Battlefield 2142 is going to use the same engine as Battlefield 2 so, imo, your not going to need a better machine all that much, maybe overclock your graphics card a little.


----------



## infrared (Jun 11, 2006)

2142 looks too much like starwars... I'm NOT getting that game


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 11, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> 2142 looks too much like starwars... I'm NOT getting that game


me neither... ewww


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 11, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> 2142 looks too much like starwars... I'm NOT getting that game



Problem is the majority of BF player will want to stay up to date and will therefore probably move to 2142 which could mean far less servers... I'll take a look at the screenshots soon, I haven't yet. Anyway, what's wrong with starwars? BFII is an amazing game I think!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok, I'll try and be on tonight. I think it would be good if we tried to work as squads a bit more, as someone else on these forums pointed out we don't work as very good teams.


----------



## Dedodido (Jun 14, 2006)

I didn't see anyone say that I had to have the booster pack to play with the clan...

I guess I won't be playing then.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 14, 2006)

ok im going to join cuz today my mobo comes in that lets me use my new grfx card cuz my evga hates the new x1k series, hopefully it works so i can finally play video games again!!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

Dedodido said:
			
		

> I didn't see anyone say that I had to have the booster pack to play with the clan...
> 
> I guess I won't be playing then.



Sorry, you don't need any booster packs for this server, so you can play!

Good match for everyone who came tonight, I would stay later but I'm quite busy these next two weeks so I can only manage a couple of hours, but in July I should have plenty of time to stay  .


----------



## billyx1892@yahoo.com (Jun 15, 2006)

sweet, i will be there after i get my new bios chip (bad flash LOL). my BF2 sig is genghiskhan423


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 15, 2006)

Now gaming on Widescreen!  
Good match last night.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 15, 2006)

For me that was an amazing score. I've only ever once got higher and that was because I was commander and got about 58 points and we won! I unlocked about three awards last night!


----------



## Dedodido (Jun 15, 2006)

I tried to join the server last night and it said I needed a booster pack to play, how comes if you don't need them to play?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 15, 2006)

Dedodido said:
			
		

> I tried to join the server last night and it said I needed a booster pack to play, how comes if you don't need them to play?



Did you definately change the port number when you tried to join? When I first tried joining the server I only put in the IP Address and thought the default port was the same as the one 1Strive gave me, but it turns out it is one digit different... you definately don't need the booster.


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 15, 2006)

Dedodido said:
			
		

> I tried to join the server last night and it said I needed a booster pack to play, how comes if you don't need them to play?



Server Name: Multiplay.co.uk :: JAC
Server IP: 85.236.101.79
*Port: 16967*
Teamspeak Address: //85.236.100.35:9007


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the default is 16567, like 1Strive says you need *16967*!


----------



## antonio (Jun 19, 2006)

men how do i use Teamspeak ?


----------



## warup89 (Jun 19, 2006)

ill be joining the clan, cause this is my fav site


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 19, 2006)

antonio said:
			
		

> men how do i use Teamspeak ?


I think you use some extra software like this and run it in the background, but I don't use it so someone else may be able to give you a better idea.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 19, 2006)

warup89 said:
			
		

> ill be joining the clan, cause this is my fav site



Good to hear - but the ping might be high over in the states. See you on wednesday.


----------



## Stagnok (Jun 20, 2006)

I know I am new here posting. I have been reading the forums for quite some time now.  I enjoying playing BF2 so if you dont mind I would like to stop by as well.

Game name is Stagnok


----------



## warup89 (Jun 20, 2006)

we'll meet wednesday ^_^

BTW my game name is "andre2142"


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 20, 2006)

Good to see all of the new interest - just hope we don't run out of player slots! The games don't always start on time so hang around for a while and enjoy having total freedom before it gets going!


----------



## antonio (Jun 20, 2006)

i´ve been there at least once a day and i´m allways alone .Why?


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 21, 2006)

antonio said:
			
		

> i´ve been there at least once a day and i´m allways alone .Why?



We only play on Wednesdays.

8pm London UK Time.

Some times it takes us 30 min or so to get enough players to get a ranked match going.

So come out tonight and we should be there.
===========
By the way does anyone have a map request for tonight?  

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the server just died.


----------



## warup89 (Jun 21, 2006)

i only found 3 ppl, but server need 3 more


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 21, 2006)

warup89 said:
			
		

> i only found 3 ppl, but server need 3 more



Sorry about tonight, I had to work late. I was in a meeting a 8pm my time. I couldn't have even posted here to tell you I couldn't be there or admin for tonight.

Sorry again,
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## warup89 (Jun 22, 2006)

its alright, i hope next time we could have a fun war


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 22, 2006)

I was on there but then I got couldn't move so quit and when I tried to rejoin I couldn't connect to the server.


----------



## antonio (Jun 22, 2006)

it´s a pitty that a server is up and no one there.Stayed for about 20 minuts and only could kill some poor flyes...See u nest we...????


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be on next week - hopefully the match will really start. Just seems we never manage to get everyone who should be there...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

So can everyone who will be on this week please post? We need to get more organised. I'll almost certainly be on, and I suggest we try to work as squads if possible. Remember, PM me or 1Strive with any questions.


----------



## warup89 (Jun 28, 2006)

i will


----------



## antonio (Jun 28, 2006)

Ill be there , but need to know what time to enter.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 28, 2006)

antonio said:
			
		

> Ill be there , but need to know what time to enter.



8:00 BST (British Summer Time), not sure where you live though so it could be different.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 28, 2006)

Would be nice, but it's too bad I decided to go with a full time job this summer inbetween semesters at school, so 3pm wouldn't work.


----------



## 1Strive (Jun 28, 2006)

So 3 of you from here have confirmed tonight. I will be on and 2 of my work friends have confirmed.
 
That makes 6 for sure, probally more. 

Stick around until at least 8:30 because it takes some people that long to get started for the night.

See you there,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 28, 2006)

demonbrawn said:
			
		

> Would be nice, but it's too bad I decided to go with a full time job this summer inbetween semesters at school, so 3pm wouldn't work.



If you ever have time to make it, try and come along, we need people!!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who came, sorry the server crashed, hopefully it won't happen again. Thanks again 1Strive for letting us play, at least we did get a game this week (although someone started a mutiny against you...)


----------



## bbriand (Jun 29, 2006)

*I managed to play one map with you all*

The name of the map has slipped my mind, Strike at Karkand perhaps, but its the one with the Train Accident.

My handle is X-Reaper_W.A.C-X  It was fun.  I am new to these forums but so far I'm enjoying what I've been reading.  Some is very informative.  Just wish my C3D x800 GTO was pipeline unlockable especially since I'm a BF2 addict...  

I'll try and make it again next time for longer as I don't get off work till 5 AST (9 BST).

Bill


----------



## GLD (Jun 29, 2006)

Damn! I am a big fan of BF2. Heck, I was even in San Francisco at GForce LAN 2.0 when BF2 and the 7800GTX was launched. I got my copy of BF2 with the $25 admission/sign up fee. Seeing as how I live on the west coast of the USA, I will prob. always miss TPU players in BF2, as I believe I am 8 hours behind game time. I will try to get in on the game sometime. My in game name is same as here, GLD. Maybe see some of you sometime. 

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_geforcelan2005_home.html


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 29, 2006)

Good to see more people coming along (the map was Strike at Karkand). Hope to see you all sometime, don't worry if you can't make it until 9:00, the game should still be going.


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 1, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who came, sorry the server crashed, hopefully it won't happen again. Thanks again 1Strive for letting us play, at least we did get a game this week (although someone started a mutiny against you...)



Yes when the mutiny started it was like 40 to 50. So I resigned to teach you  sorry dogs a lesson. We would have won if you had left me be.
Thanks for helping get this latest award. And I think it speaks for itself. 






Videos coming soon.
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 2, 2006)

Cool, none of the people that mutinied against you wanted to become commander so I took over and I don't know how they expected you to do well when you didn't have artillery, scanner or UAV, all you can do is vehicle and supply drops...


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 3, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Cool, none of the people that mutinied against you wanted to become commander so I took over and I don't know how they expected you to do well when you didn't have artillery, scanner or UAV, all you can do is vehicle and supply drops...



Like it said we were losing by like 10 points. If they had focused on playing instead of voting we probally would have won. I killed like 2 or 3 people by droping Cars on them. (snipers)

P.S. Tell me you got a screen shot of the score! Please tell me that. Then post it. I lost connection right before the end of that round. I don't know the final score. 

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 3, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> P.S. Tell me you got a screen shot of the score! Please tell me that. Then post it. I lost connection right before the end of that round. I don't know the final score.



I'm afraid not, maybe someone else does. I'll start taking screen shots at the end of each round just in case then. Do you just use 'Print Scree' or a utility like the one on this site?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 3, 2006)

I would, but Seattle to UK= Insane ping


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 3, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> I'm afraid not, maybe someone else does. I'll start taking screen shots at the end of each round just in case then. Do you just use 'Print Scree' or a utility like the one on this site?



Print Screen works fine. Past into MS Paint and save as a jpeg.
Or in BF2 Print Screen is the default key for screen capture. It puts the pics in your BF2 folder under your My Docs.
I use FRAPS for my screen shots.

If anyone else knows the final score of Karkand from 28June06 (last Wednesday), then please let me know.

Thanks,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 3, 2006)

1Strive said:
			
		

> Print Screen works fine. Past into MS Paint and save as a jpeg.
> Or in BF2 Print Screen is the default key for screen capture. It puts the pics in your BF2 folder under your My Docs.
> I use FRAPS for my screen shots.
> 
> ...



Can you check the score in the server logs somehow?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

ill be there next week... can i join if i own cracked version?? by cracked i mean i put a patch on that allows me to join private servers


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 3, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> ill be there next week... can i join if i own cracked version?? by cracked i mean i put a patch on that allows me to join private servers



It would be up to 1Strive, but if you can get on then I expect he can't be held responsible so I expect so.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

alrite


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 6, 2006)

*Server Problems & Link for tonight's video.*

Server has been having issues since 1.3 patch.
Connections are being lost by clients. Server Restarts between 10:20 and 11:20pm every Wednesday Night.
I restored the original configuration. I then added the  players back to the reserved list. 
Set reserved slots to 5, map rounds to 1, time limit to 0, and changed map rotation.

Server Still crashed. Sorry!!!

I am contacting Multiplay on everyone's behalf. I have looked on EA's forums and it seems that almost everyone's servers are screwed after 1.3.

 

*the IT engineer .com (Beta)*

At almost 10mb, it takes 5 min to download/buffer with a 512k connection.
Well worth it to see in MPEG4 Quality.
*Link for tonight's JAC BF2 1STRIVE video...*
http://www.theitengineer.com/2.html
Hit Play after it caches. (you will see a picture when it is done caching.)

The site is of course far from done. It's due online by the end of this month.

Thanks,
1STRIVE


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

thats some good sf work on that tank lol


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

how did u get that far on 2 bars of health?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah that was some realy good bf2ige


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't make it last night. I should be on next week, looked like it was a good game.

Everyone's getting the 1.3 crashes, it's very annoying.


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 6, 2006)

lol
It was 4 guys and a Tank. (but who's counting, anyway)
We took that flag like 30 seconds later.  Had to drop supplies to heal myself that time and I only died once after that.

I had a blast last night. My friend Chris came over to watch the world cup game and I played while he watched. You can hear him laugh at the end of the video after my character speaks.
I think that was a fitting introduction for him to BF2. He wants to buy it now.

Fun just keeps on.

As far as last night goes...
We all need to remember to balance the teams. I noticed on the last round I played they where pretty uneven.:shadedshu 

I you want a commander who can command while fighting himself, instead of laying down on the job, then you know who to call. 

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 6, 2006)

Get Chris to buy it, he could be an extra player for us!


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 6, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Get Chris to buy it, he could be an extra player for us!



He will and so will my friend Dave.

By the way you need to change your siginature.
Next match is 07-12-06 or 12/7/06 if you are an American. 

Keep it real, Gangsta. 
1STRIVE


----------



## bbriand (Jul 12, 2006)

I am going to try and rush home from work and get on for an hour or two tonight.  The game starts at 4pm my time and I am not off till 5pm but I'm sure some of you will just be getting going by then.  I still have to get my aerial badges but those can wait for a later time.

Bill


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

whens the match after this because ill be at the match after this one


----------



## bbriand (Jul 12, 2006)

The past three matches I have known about happen every Wednesday.  I think 1Strive can only play on Wed so I would guess a week from today is the next one.  I am not certain but I hope it is.  I am going to try to make it each week.  Even if I am an hour late.

Bill


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

im rather a noob a battlefield 2... i only got it for 2 days and my comp broke... lol my mobo exploded while running bf2 cod2 and fear at the same time... good thing nothing else blew up  im rmaing right now... should get it by monday so ill be there on wednesday


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 12, 2006)

bbriand said:
			
		

> The past three matches I have known about happen every Wednesday.  I think 1Strive can only play on Wed so I would guess a week from today is the next one.  I am not certain but I hope it is.  I am going to try to make it each week.  Even if I am an hour late.
> 
> Bill



Play every Wednesday Night. 8pm London UK time.
It is more than okay if you are later than that.

See you there,
1STRIVE


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

i have some questions... im a noob so i dont no, how do u change positions in a tank, eg. gunner,driver, ect... and  whats a apc? how do u deploy all those artillery and apc and stuff? i need help... im a noob at the bf2 stuff... not so at first person shooters but i dont understand those stuff...


----------



## bbriand (Jul 12, 2006)

The F1 - Fn keys switch between seating positions (n being the number of seats available in that vehicle).

APC = Armoured Personnel Carrier.  Big honking looking thing with a cannon on the front (F1 position).

I have never been a commander but if you google you can find a commanding guide out there that is pretty informative.

Bill


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

rpgbefore... said:
			
		

> i have some questions... im a noob so i dont no, how do u change positions in a tank, eg. gunner,driver, ect... and  whats a apc? how do u deploy all those artillery and apc and stuff? i need help... im a noob at the bf2 stuff... not so at first person shooters but i dont understand those stuff...



1. Change positions using F1, F2 ect
2. An APC is an armoured vehicle with a powerful gun and heat seeking missiles (I think) but not as strong as a tank and takes forever to reload
3. Not sure whether you mean UAV and Artillery rather than APC and artillery but that is done by the commander on each team

Edit: Beaten to it.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll be on tonight if I remember...


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

i googled commander guide and now i no how to be a commander... atleast how to do the "uav to this position" and the "supplies and artilery to this position things.." can i still join if im a total noob at the commands? i mean if i dont say there is "enemy armour spotted" can i still join? im not a noob at shooting people because ive played cs:s, hl2, and cs... i can shoot just not do the weird commands.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

We'd prefer it if you do 'spot' stuff, it can be really useful. I doubt you'll be able to become commander yet, you need to be a fairly high rank to get chosen above others sometimes. I'd recommend you play the game first before trying to be one anyway, just to learn how it works.


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 12, 2006)

rpgbefore... said:
			
		

> i googled commander guide and now i no how to be a commander


...


----------



## bbriand (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh if you just want to know how to spot stuff hold the "Q" key and left click the target you want to spot (I usually end up firing a shot at this point cause I don't hold Q long enough).  Really useful especially when its a vehicle coming into a zone your team is trying to capture or if its a sniper you are calling out.

As for the Commanding stuff.  I have 80+ hours under my belt and have never been a commander (0 Command Points).  So no need to worry about that.  Just log in, join a squad, pick a kit (class) and spawn on the squad leader (green dot on map).

One piece of advice.  If you like the game and keep playing (especially on ranked servers) do yourself a favour and grab Special Forces before you get your first rank.  As you gain ranks you can unlock better weapons.  With the base game you get to unlock one per rank but if you have Special Forces you can unlock two per rank.

Bill


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> ...


... screw u we arnt all pros at commanding and stuff...


			
				Jimmy2004 said:
			
		

> We'd prefer it if you do 'spot' stuff, it can be really useful. I doubt you'll be able to become commander yet, you need to be a fairly high rank to get chosen above others sometimes. I'd recommend you play the game first before trying to be one anyway, just to learn how it works.


ya i play single player... just never fugured out how to do that stuff... i no how to spot stuff... its just when i get the q screan up... im either being fired at by a tank... which means i plant a c4... so i dont have enough time to spot


----------



## bbriand (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah it took me a long time to get used to hitting that Q key while I am firing at somebody and ducking and weaving.  Still gets me killed sometimes.  But if you see something that doesn't know you're there yet spotting it is handy for everyone.

Or if you're a passenger in a Jeep/vehicle you can play spotter.  Especially when you see a chopper.  I'll usually try and spot something even if it is off on the horizon and not coming my way (which brings me back to my firing a shot off when I don't mean to - thats like chopper bait most times).

Oh something that is good to know is when you're in a vehicle F9 looks directly out of the seating position you are in, F10 is looking forward from behind the vehicle, F11 is looking backwards from in front of the vehicle and F12 is some crazy view that has random camera locations.

Usually if I am a passenger on maps with lots of aerial vehicles flying around I switch between F9/F10 and F11 a lot.  Unless I am on a gun with a 360 swivel.  While driving jeeps I usually stay in F10.  ATVs have a wide field of view so I usually stay in F9 for them.

Bill


----------



## rpgbefore... (Jul 12, 2006)

u no wat i do on some nooby servers? i crawl near a dead thing and play dead  i love playing on newb servers because i always own them... most of the time they are camping and i either grenade them or knife them when they see me, they miss by like 9 miles


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of fun tonight.
Here is a screen shot of a round's score.
I will post a short video on my site and linked here shortly.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who turned up tonight, and thanks to the server for being it's reliable self and crashing right on time!


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 12, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who turned up tonight, and thanks to the server for being it's reliable self and crashing right on time!



I have be told that there is nothing I can do about the server crashing. It crashes due to the 1.3 patch.

Sorry for the inconvience. 
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## bbriand (Jul 13, 2006)

It was a fun time.  Sucked a bit when your side doesn't have any fliers cause lets face it choppers rule if there is nothing in the air to occupy their attention 

Still pretty fun though!

Bill


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is the link to last nights video...
http://www.theitengineer.com/2.html

This is a pretty high quality video at 720x450 res. It is around 2 mins long @ 13.5mb.
Do not go to it if you don't have broadband. I recommend that you go to the link and then go get a beer while the video loads, because I may take like 5 mins.

Enjoy,
1STRIVE

P.S. Feedback on the video site is welcome.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 13, 2006)

No problem about the server crashes, it's happening to almost every server out there.


----------



## 1Strive (Jul 13, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> No problem about the server crashes, it's happening to almost every server out there.



Dis i no.

By the way your signature still needs changin.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 19, 2006)

tigger69 reporting for duty lol
my rank is seargant.


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 19, 2006)

bf2 username mikeownage i just redid my comp and stuff so gotta reinstall and redownload bf2 so i'll be on in a few days at max


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 19, 2006)

I might not be able to make it tonight 1Strive, if I'm home I'll try to get online, but I will probably be out. 

Sorry.


----------



## drade (Jul 22, 2006)

Good news.... You know how I use to be in your server quite a bit... Then I quit maybe for a mounth or two, I finally got back into the game.... I will join you all sometime next week


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 22, 2006)

Reporting for duty SIR! My computer is up SIR!


----------



## newmodder (Jul 22, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> My mistake... I thought someone there might be you but I guess I was wrong!
> 
> Edit: newmodder, what is your ping at to this server? It sometimes displays it at around 120ms for me but when I'm playing it's at 40ish.



in the server list it reads over 2000


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 22, 2006)

newmodder said:
			
		

> in the server list it reads over 2000



Ok, if that the real ping then you would have a problem... that said the new 1.3 patch tends to show me pings of about 65000ms in the server browser now.


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn, I thought 8est =(


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Aug 2, 2006)

Might not be on for a while, I go away on holiday soon. I'll try to get on tonight - sorry I wasn't on last week... my PC died and is only just back to it's full working self.


----------



## locky (Aug 2, 2006)

hello all . i wouldnt mind joining you for a map or two but i assume this is a low ping only server . could someone let me know if this is correct , if its not low ping only id like to give it a try and see if its playable for me . proabley not but worth a crack any way....


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 9, 2006)

locky said:
			
		

> hello all . i wouldnt mind joining you for a map or two but i assume this is a low ping only server . could someone let me know if this is correct , if its not low ping only id like to give it a try and see if its playable for me . proabley not but worth a crack any way....



I got the ping set to 250 and it's located in the UK. So maybe you gotta chance.
Come join us if you can.

Tonight 8:30pm London UK time.

See you there,
1STRIVE

P.S. Anyone else playing tonight? I have a lot of guys from work that are playing as well.


----------



## locky (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks for the reply 1strive . ill work out the time diffrence and give it a crack , the ping might be a proablem for me being in new zealand but worth a try . 
  mate ! .


----------



## locky (Aug 9, 2006)

oh well , gave it a try . kicked for high ping [ dammit ] looks like i wont be able to join after all .


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 9, 2006)

locky said:
			
		

> oh well , gave it a try . kicked for high ping [ dammit ] looks like i wont be able to join after all .



Thanks for trying.

Our server isn't really that good, and we hardly ever play. So don't feel too bad.

============================================================

Also my Broadband was up and down all evening. So I didn't get to play hardley at all.

Whatever!!!
1STRIVE |8-(


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while... I've had my PC totally die on me and every time I reinstall it has a niggling issue where the winlogon process will crash the PC. Think it might have gone now (with the new ATI Drivers) but I'm not sure, it's too early to tell. I haven't had a chance to try older drivers or anything yet, but if it comes back that's what I'll do. After its fixed I have to do another reinstall to sort out the windows files that have been corrupted from it crashing (and I now have a crack in the front of my case from hitting the reset button in anger!)


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 20, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a while... I've had my PC totally die on me and every time I reinstall it has a niggling issue where the winlogon process will crash the PC. Think it might have gone now (with the new ATI Drivers) but I'm not sure, it's too early to tell. I haven't had a chance to try older drivers or anything yet, but if it comes back that's what I'll do. After its fixed I have to do another reinstall to sort out the windows files that have been corrupted from it crashing (and I now have a crack in the front of my case from hitting the reset button in anger!)



Sorry to hear about your bad luck.

I hope you can make it in soon.
===================================================================

Maybe there wasn't enough Luck to go around...

64 bit Vista was having driver issues.
I just finished reloading my system w/ 32bit XP Pro. 
I reloaded on my new Raptors in RAID Zero! Everything feels faster!

FEAR Combat @ 1440x900 Maxed out Graphis = 30fps average.

I get my new 7800GT this week and BF2142 beta starts this week or next. 

Basicly I am doing great.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## CjStaal (Aug 21, 2006)

The beta is already out.


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 21, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:


> The beta is already out.



Okay, where can I download it and how do I get a key?

I registered w/ fileplanet but I received no Key or link to download the beta.

Please share where you have found this highly coveted treasure, oh mighty one. 

Your adoring fan for life,
1STRIVE


----------



## CjStaal (Aug 21, 2006)

I know of a FTP server that has it but I don't know where to get a key

I can't get the link right now, forums down.


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 21, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:


> I know of a FTP server that has it but I don't know where to get a key
> 
> I can't get the link right now, forums down.



Oh giver of life! Hear my cry! Please bestow upon me your powers of knowledge!
                          

(When you can please PM me the link to the FTP download. I can get a Key.)

Thanks,
V/R
1STRIVE


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 21, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:


> I know of a FTP server that has it but I don't know where to get a key
> 
> I can't get the link right now, forums down.



You are looking alot like a tease.  

No link yet, He must of fogot all about us. 

Prove me wrong, dude! I dare ya. 

1STRIVE


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 22, 2006)

I just saved a bunch of ping by switching my router to d-link 4300.  Ping was in the high 70 now back down to the low teens...It was like that before but for some reason went up.  Now it's back down again.  When I use game fuel it goes down.  When I turn Game Fuel off the ping goes back up.  Amazing stuff

D-link
4100
or
4300 with wireless connection.  Can't be beat.


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 22, 2006)

That's nice EastCoast , but back to the subject at hand.

Which is Cj_Staal is a lyer.


			
				Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Cj_Staal  View Post
> I know of a FTP server that has it but I don't know where to get a key
> 
> I can't get the link right now, forums down.



Your words where pretty now show me.  

Just kidding...No really I'm going to Kill YOU!...haha...jus...kid..in... 
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## stealthfighter (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd join but I got the pirated version


----------



## CjStaal (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.rusnetwork.com/illusion/Battlefield2142_Beta.exe
Pwnz0rd

EDIT: Oh damn, they took it down....

I got the link from http://www.187ci.com/showthread.php?t=614&highlight=BF2142
And no I don't use hacks, I was thinking about it though, but they want like $100 yeah fk that the hack is cool and all but it's definatly not worth that much.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 22, 2006)

hey i didnt even know u guys had a bf2 server, cool, i got bf2 installed tho aint been on for a while, may pop on sometime wen i get a chance  tho my stats suck having upgraded from a pirated copy to legit and  starting afresh


----------



## overclock[r] (Aug 31, 2006)

is this still up?
thread seems dead...


----------



## 1Strive (Aug 31, 2006)

overclock[r] said:


> is this still up?
> thread seems dead...



It has been a while since we updated the thread.

==============================================
Rant
==============================================
If you do choose to play please stay connected if there are only 7 people on. If you join then leave, it goes from ranked round to the next round witch changes the map and pisses everyone off.
Like last night we where barely into Karkand and then the map changed due to someone who had joined left. That sucked. :shadedshu 
If everyone shows up at 8:30pm it will work out a lot better than it has. If that is too early or late. Then we can adjust our start time!

I see people do this every week...

Player1 connects at 8:23 and leaves at 8:26.
Player2, Player3 and Player4 connect at 8:27 and leave at 8:29.
Dave and I connect at 8:30 and stay.
Players 5, 6,  and 7 connect at 8:31.
It take 7 players to get a ranked match going. How many player are there?


5 players are there at 8:31 and play for 10mins.

Player 8 Joins at 8:39. (Just one more player to play!)
Player 9 joins at 8:40. (Ranked match Starts!)

Orginal Player1 shows back up at 8:45.

Players 5 and 6 decide to leave...

Round is over after 5mins. Server goes to next map.

6 players stayed and at 9:15, 6 more show up and we play for an hour.

Over all... 15 players have played but not at the same time. 8 on 7 would have been more fun for the entire time.

* Please keep this in mind next time you join. *

==========================================================
End Rant
==========================================================

We played last night!






Server Info Again...
Plays Wednesdays:
London UK (GMT) = 8:30pm
East coast is -5 hours behind = 3:30pm
Central time is -6 hours behind = 2:30pm
Mountian time is -7 hours behind= 1:30pm
West coast is -8 hours behind= 12:30pm 

BF2 Server Name: Multiplay.co.uk :: JAC 
Server IP: 85.236.101.79
Port: 16967 

See you out there,
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll try to start coming online again.


----------



## drade (Sep 2, 2006)

Same with me, after this week when Im done building two systems for my clients, I will join up again, I know it's been such a long time.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 4, 2006)

If I remember and BF2 isn't messing up on me I'll be on on wednesday. Problem is, sometimes BF2 will just load the map and as soon as I click "Join Game" it crashes to the desktop.


----------



## dduummyy (Sep 4, 2006)

man, wish i could join but im tryin to get folks too. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 5, 2006)

NOTICE: Please read this thread and update to BF2 patch 1.4.


----------



## 1Strive (Sep 6, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> NOTICE: Please read this thread and update to BF2 patch 1.4.



Great post Jimmy...

If you are playing tonight you need to get the 1.4 patch (140mb). 

Oh and the new map included w/ it rocks.

I will be there tonight but it maybe later. like 9:30 or 10pm. Others have said they will be in at 8:30pm.

Plays Wednesdays:
London UK (GMT) = 8:30pm
East coast is -5 hours behind = 3:30pm
Central time is -6 hours behind = 2:30pm
Mountian time is -7 hours behind= 1:30pm
West coast is -8 hours behind= 12:30pm 

BF2 Server Name: Multiplay.co.uk :: JAC 
Server IP: 85.236.101.79
Port: 16967 


See ya out there,
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 6, 2006)

I will definately try my best to be on tonight, I doubt I'll forget and I think BF2 is working at the moment. I'll come on at about half nine and prob leave it connected to make enough players but if there aren't enough people I might just be a target until nine-ish.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I was on at last. Here's the screenshot from the second match (after three of our team left and we got destroyed).





I'll try to be on next week if I can.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 13, 2006)

Who will be on tonight? I'll do my best to get online again.


----------



## 1Strive (Sep 13, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Who will be on tonight? I'll do my best to get online again.



We got some people coming from work!
They have requested no vehicals.
I am checking to see how to do that.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 13, 2006)

1Strive said:


> We got some people coming from work!
> They have requested no vehicals.
> I am checking to see how to do that.



Could we have one round with vehicles and one round without? That would be more fun I think.


----------



## 1Strive (Sep 13, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Could we have one round with vehicles and one round without? That would be more fun I think.



I don't know how to do it anyway.

I am trying something new. 16 player maps and 16 players.
See ya there.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 13, 2006)

Shame your connection wasn't great last night. The game lasted until about 9:35 when everyone seemed to leave and I didn't have time to wait for a new game so left too... here's the one and only screenshot I took of the last game, sorry, couldn't be bothered to resize it or anything special.


----------



## 1Strive (Sep 13, 2006)

That's cool I hope you had fun.

I found a 64 player server w/ infantry only.
My friend Todd "from work" had suggested no vehicals. So we played on this other server.
Lots of fun, but I won't do it all the time. It takes too much outa the game.




I get the server fixed for next week. 
Later,
1STRIVE

P.S. "sorry, couldn't be bothered to resize it or anything special."


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm on the server at the moment but it's empty, I'll stay on for a while and wait if anyone comes.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, the game got going nicely tonight, the server was quite full. Thanks to everyone who came along, and if you want to help promote interest in the clan feel free to use the pic from my sig (or create your own if you can make one better), and of course thanks to 1Strive for the server!


----------



## 1Strive (Sep 20, 2006)

Jimmy that was a fun couple of rounds. I am glad I invited people and then they apparently invited more people.
Your screen shots are hard to read for me.
Here are some larger ones @ 1920x1440 (what I play at!) 


20 Sept 06 / JAC BF2 Server / 1STRIVE

Round 1






Round 2





Round3





Favorite Screen Shot of the Night! Owned 3 guys at their home base, almost died, but escaped to fight some more.




Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 21, 2006)

I've deleted mine... I resize them to 800x640 to make them smaller for people to download, I actually play at 1280x1024 but thought some people wouldn't like them being that big, guess they'll have to put up with them being bigger then!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 27, 2006)

Who will be on tonight then?

I'll be on. Bad thing is I've just done maintenance stuff on Windows (drivers, defragging, cleaning up files ect) and BF2 doesn't normally like that


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 27, 2006)

Didn't stay long, might get back on. Here's my screeenshot.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 1, 2006)

1Strive, I just noticed that your last screenshot from 09-20-2006 has a FPS of 0... what's up with that?!


----------



## 1Strive (Oct 1, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> 1Strive, I just noticed that your last screenshot from 09-20-2006 has a FPS of 0... what's up with that?!




I was having some problem w/ FRAPS.
When I am capturing Movies and I take a screen shot it drops to counting "0" fps.

I don't know why. I don't see any lag, so I don't worry about it. 

Hope that explains it. Don't worry my system doesn't ever show under 30fps. 

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone on tonight? I might come under my new name XSmartShooterX, not sure...


----------



## 1Strive (Oct 4, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Anyone on tonight? I might come under my new name XSmartShooterX, not sure...



Yeah, we are showing up in force tonight!

1STRIVE and DoubleD will be team'in up as a squad. 

All your base are belong to us! You have no chance! Make your time! 

Launch all Zorgs for much justice!

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I'm sorry my ping was all over the place tonight, hopefully it will be ok by next week. Not sure why, but the last few days the ping to some UK servers has been pathetic.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll try the server right now (it is online, isn't it?)

Btw, my BF2 name is 15th_Warlock

http://bf2s.com/player/43659875/


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 7, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> I'll try the server right now (it is online, isn't it?)
> 
> Btw, my BF2 name is 15th_Warlock
> 
> http://bf2s.com/player/43659875/



Always online, only really used on wednesdays. If you can make it then it would be great.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 7, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Always online, only really used on wednesdays. If you can make it then it would be great.



Thanks, it was online indeed 

Visited it for a while, pings are on the 145~150 range for me, though there was no one else at the server at that time, so pings could go up with more players I guess? hope it doesn't.

Forgive me for asking, dunno if it has be posted before, but at what times do you guys usually play?

Thanx for your reply 

EDIT: Dunno if this has happened to any of you before, but I just got promoted while playing, but when I got out of the server, didn't receive my promotion, and my weapon unlock!

Funny thing is, if I check BFHQ I have more than enough score to get my promotion, and the "progress to next rank" bar is full, it also has a 0% progress, even bf2s.com has my new score, but no promotion there either, wtf is wrong?

EDIT: Nevermind, just checked again and got my promotion


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 9, 2006)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks, it was online indeed
> 
> Visited it for a while, pings are on the 145~150 range for me, though there was no one else at the server at that time, so pings could go up with more players I guess? hope it doesn't.
> 
> ...



Times are as follows:



> Plays Wednesdays:
> London UK (GMT) = 8pm
> East coast is -5 = 3pm
> Central time is -6 = 2pm
> ...



Hope your ping doesn't get any higher, 150ms is the max I ever bother to play at.

I've had problems with promotions taking a while before and last time I got promoted it promoted me twice (knocked my score down in between) so I'm guessing they might be having problems with their data servers.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 9, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Times are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jimmy, unfortunately at 2pm Central Time I'm working at my office, but I'll try to join you guys on weekends 

Yes, EA master servers seem to be kinda busy these days, maybe getting jammed by all of us playing the BF2142 demo? 

Cheers


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just downloading that 2142 demo at the moment. It's already failed once... at 96%!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone going to be on later? If my ping is ok I might be able to come on but won't be able to stay long.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 11, 2006)

Didn't stay long enough to get any screenshots or anything I'm afraid, just for long enough to get the game going and pick up 77 points


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 15, 2006)

My PC is going wrong... a few things have been crashing recently (fraps all the time, couple of problems with .Net Framework) and now BF2 has been added to the list of casualties. This XP install is only 2 months old so I think something hardware wise is on the way out. I'm not sure if my 3 month old X800 could be the culprit. Either way, I'm p*ssed off at the moment, I spent hours perfecting this XP install and it still goes wrong.

Edit: I'm not going to be forced into another format! Any software that crashes will be dealt with... but I couldn't fix fraps!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 18, 2006)

5th post in a row for me in this thread then 

Anyway, my BF2 is still screwed but I'm in the reinstall process now, just downloading the 1.4 patch and I'll see what happens. After that I'll need to look into driver cleaner and removing all drivers and throwing them back on. God how I hate EA sometimes - still buying 2142 though, you planning on getting that 1Strive?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 18, 2006)

The screenshot from today:




I'd like to point out the clear winner


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 25, 2006)

So, are we playing BF2 tonight? Or should we arrange a 2142 game?


----------



## 1Strive (Oct 25, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> So, are we playing BF2 tonight? Or should we arrange a 2142 game?



I can't play I am San Antonio, Texas Hunting a Job.

I will play BF2142 later today if I get a chance. It is around 12pm here.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 25, 2006)

1Strive said:


> I can't play I am San Antonio, Texas Hunting a Job.
> 
> I will play BF2142 later today if I get a chance. It is around 12pm here.



Do you have Xfire by the way 1Strive? I don't think I've got you on my list...


----------



## 1Strive (Oct 26, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Do you have Xfire by the way 1Strive? I don't think I've got you on my list...




I don't yet but I will do it when I get back to the UK. (First week of NOV.) See ya then.


----------



## watts289 (Oct 31, 2006)

I might stop by soon.....

My name will be =TPU=Lern2snipe5446


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 31, 2006)

watts289 said:


> I might stop by soon.....
> 
> My name will be =TPU=Lern2snipe5446



Cool, I'll still try to play BF2 on wednesdays if other people do... not sure if we'll be moving to 2142 soon though.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 1, 2006)

Well once again there was no one online when I came today so I'm guessing with 2142 out that's the end of BF2 for techpowerup... take a look at the 2142 team if you want to be part of that.


----------

